# 69 Front fenders... lower front mounting hardware/bracket help



## Jstreet (Mar 9, 2009)

OK back with the front end here. The lower front parts of the front fenders have a horizontal mounting hole that appears to attach to the radiator support panel. However, there never was a bracket here since I've owned the car. 

The exploded diagram in the manual doesnt even show a hole at the bottom of the front/front fenders yet part #39 is described as: Bracket-radiator support to fender.

I haven't been able to find this piece through the suppliers. It appears to be just an L-type bracket that attaches through both holes. Can anyone confirm this with a picture or know where to get this part? Anyone got spares they will sell?

Thanks,

Brad


----------



## SteveGTO (Nov 17, 2009)

Inlinetube makes the bracket (INL10106). You also need the the bolts (INL10360). Not cheap but it really made a difference with cowl shake for me.


----------



## Jstreet (Mar 9, 2009)

Hey thanks. I'll check it out.arty:


----------



## Jstreet (Mar 9, 2009)

Steve, you are the man!!!!!!!! they have almost everything. Its actually not too pricey. :cheers

Pn# INL10343
$8.00 set
1968-69
GTO Front nose end support bracket bolts @ upper ends
of nose, 6pc set.
Pn# INL10344
$12.00 set

1968-69
GTO Front nose to lower bumper brackets & support
brackets @ lower nose 12 pc set.
Pn# INL10106
2pc
$22.00 Set

1968-69
GTO front fender brackets. These hold the front bottom of
the fender to the core support. With out these brackets the bottom
of the fender is not supported causing it to shake back and fourth.


----------



## SteveGTO (Nov 17, 2009)

Watch out....INL10343 is just the bolt, not the bracket. The catalog is a bit misleading. They show a picture of a perfect bracket but the text describes the bolt. Just ask me how I know!


----------



## Jstreet (Mar 9, 2009)

Ha...I can guess. Yea, that's misleading as hell. Do they not sell the bracket pictured in INL10343? Did you ever get that bracket? What did you do for the rubber stabilizer parts that fit on the bracket?

How about INL10344. Is that just the bolts too?

I only found 1 guy who had them used and he was trying to rape me for $50 for each bracket! 



Brad


----------



## SteveGTO (Nov 17, 2009)

I made my own rubber pieces from scrap based on this picture. I am sure there will be a repro soon since the 1970 bracket and bushing are being made. Adding this bracket along with the bracket that ties the front corners together really tightened up my nose.

Best bet is to call inlinetube and get confirmation for the other part.


----------



## turbogt216 (3 mo ago)

Jstreet said:


> Steve, you are the man!!!!!!!! they have almost everything. Its actually not too pricey. :cheers Pn# INL10343 $8.00 set 1968-69 GTO Front nose end support bracket bolts @ upper ends of nose, 6pc set. Pn# INL10344 $12.00 set 1968-69 GTO Front nose to lower bumper brackets & support brackets @ lower nose 12 pc set. Pn# INL10106 2pc $22.00 Set 1968-69 GTO front fender brackets. These hold the front bottom of the fender to the core support. With out these brackets the bottom of the fender is not supported causing it to shake back and fourth.


 Ok so I’m having trouble getting my fenders off the car I’m almost positive I got every nut and bolt off everything is loose except at the corner of the windshield but there’s no bolts beside the one that was in the firewall which is removed underneath the fenders the 2 bolts are gone underneath the wheel well the one in radiator support the wheel well bolts everything but it won’t come loose by the lower corner on drivers side on 68 convertible


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

WELCOME!!!!

Open the door

A surprise is waiting for you


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

Well .... did you find the last bolt in the door jamb ??
or did you get the torch out....
or did you even check back after you posted ??


----------

